# Ping zu schlecht



## rytme (29. November 2009)

So, solangsam reichts mir und ich möchte das Problem mal angehen.
Mein Ping ist seit mittlerweile jetzt einem Jahr so ziemlich im Keller. 
Gut, manche sagen 80er Ping geht doch klar, aber doch bitte nicht mit einer 16000er Leitung, vorallem beim CSS spielen störts dann schon, welches in nun wieder etwas aktiver spielen möchte.

DSL 16k hab ich nun mittlerweile seit ca. 2 Jahren, damals immer so Pings um die 20-30ms, mittlerweile bin ich aber bei 70-80ms.
Das ganze fing vor gut einem Jahr an, erst hatten wir andauernd Verbindungsabbrüche und das Internet war 2-3x am Tag für ca 15min weg.
Zu der Zeit fing auch das ganze mit dem höheren Ping an. 
Nach ewigem hin und her- telefonieren, sowie Kündigungsdrohungen hat sich mein Anbieter dann endlich mal an das Problem gemacht und seitdem sind die Verbindungsabbrüche Geschichte. 
Das Problem mit dem Ping bestand leider weiterhin, was mich zu damaliger Zeit aber recht wenig gestört hat, darum ging ich auch nicht weiter gegen das Problem an.

Nun soll sich das ändern, bevor ich mich aber wieder in 1000enden Telefonaten mit dem Support in die Haare kriege, wollte ich ersteinmal eure Meinung hören.

*Ein paar Infos vorab:*
DSL 16k (wird soweit auch erreicht - 14k/900)
Fritzbox Firmware Updates gemacht->Kein Erfolg!
Signal/Rauschabstand dB 6(Empfang) 7(Sende)
Leitungsdämpfung dB 12(Empfang) 13(Sende)
Powercutback dB  0(Empfang) 0(Sendung)

mfg
rytme


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. November 2009)

wenn der ping mal wieder am ars.. ist, mal nen traceroute auf den spielserver machen.
wenn du das paar tage lang (immer wenn probleme auftreten) machst und er  server z.b. in frankfurt anmekert (weil bis dahin pink ok und der server lässt sich dann mal ne halbe sek zeit bis zur weiterleitung des pakets) als verursacher (mein hassserver) hast du den verurrsacher gefunden und haste schlechte karten das sich da was ohne providerwechsel machen lässt, wenn das problem bei dir am system/router liegt könnten treiberupdates / biosupdate des routers helfen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

Auf allen Servern? Pinge doch mal google an. Vllt. spielst du einfach nur auf blöden Servern, ich hab ein 19er Ping mit meiner 6000er Leitung obwohl ich nebenbei Skype und Mozilla und ICQ offen hab.


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

Ein gewisses Grundwissem zu dem Thema besitze ich, soviel vorab gesagt, es kann also ausgeschlossen werden dass sich das jetzt auf einen Server bezieht. 

Hab nun mal ein paar Pingtests gemacht:
Google - 80ms
PCGH - 76ms
Spiegel - 70ms
_____________________________

An mir wirds eher nicht liegen, das Problem besteht auf jedem Rechner hier und die Fritzbox wird auch öfters mal mit der neusten Firmware bespielt.


> wenn der ping mal wieder am ars.. ist, mal nen traceroute auf den spielserver machen.


Der Ping ist immer im Ar***.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

also dein ping auf google ist schon extrem schlecht. Hat Telekom bei dir Fastpath aktiviert? Wenn nicht, machen lassen


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

Mir wurde damals als ich von 6k mit FP auf 16k gewechselt hab, gesagt das es für 16k keinen FP gibt und auch nicht benötigt. Das mit dem nicht benötigt stimmte auch, mein Ping *war* echt 1a


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2009)

gehst per wlan rein? Mal andere Rechner probiert (vllt liegts nicht an der Verbindung, sondern am Rechner selber?)


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

rytme schrieb:


> An mir wirds eher nicht liegen, das Problem besteht auf jedem Rechner hier und die Fritzbox wird auch öfters mal mit der neusten Firmware bespielt.



Kein Wlan!


----------



## K3n$! (30. November 2009)

Moin,

Ich würde mal mit einem anderen PC testen. Vielleicht hast du ja irgendwas, das bei dir blockiert.
Dann poste doch auch mal eine Traceroute nach heise.de. Daraus kann man auch immer viel "lesen".


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

Ich wiederhols zum 3ten mal 


> An mir wirds eher nicht liegen, das Problem besteht auf jedem Rechner hier und die Fritzbox wird auch öfters mal mit der neusten Firmware bespielt.



Traceroute



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (30. November 2009)

Mir scheint das so, als wäre das Problem nicht unbedingt bei dir zu Hause.

Da sich die Latenz ja erst ab dem 7ten Hop erhöht und der wiederum schon bei einem anderen Provider liegt.

Bei welchem bist du eigentlich ?


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

Ich bin bei 1&1.


----------



## n0stradamus (30. November 2009)

Frag doch am besten mal bei Leuten aus deiner Nachbarschaft
die auch bei 1&1 sind, ob du dort mal testen kannst.
Falls die das Problem auch haben, kannst du ja eine Sammelbeschwerde einreichen, damit bewirkt man meist mehr (falls es so weit kommen sollte^^)

EDIT: Korrigiere mich falls ich was blödes gesagt habe, von Netzwerktechnik habe ich nicht ganz sooo viel Ahnung


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

Wir haben in der unteren Wohnung noch einen zweiten Anschluss (6k auch von 1&1), da hab ich so ein Stockwerk höher über Wlan nen 35er Ping zu Google, 28er zu heise.de. Gerade getestet, danke für den Tipp n0stradamus.

Iwie komm ich mir gerade schon verar***t vor oO


----------



## dodo88 (30. November 2009)

Ich hab auch 1&1 un der Ping liegt bei 50 -80 ms manchmal sogar noch höher also das online spielen kann ich auch vergessen 
Aber demnächst hab ich T-Online vielleicht läufts da besser ....


----------



## dot (30. November 2009)

Seit wann nutzt 1&1 das interne Netz von QSC? In jedem Fall laesst du da massiv Zeit liegen (Hop 6 + 7). Der erste Hop ist relativ niedrig, von daher ist deine interne Verkabelung OK und niedriges Interleaving bis zur Vermittlungsstelle geschaltet ("Fastpath"). Mal fuer ein paar Tage protokollieren und dann den Provider nerven. Vermutlich hat der aber eine teure Telefonhotline...

Wie verlaeuft die Route von dem 6000 Anschlusz, auch ueber QSC?


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

Hier nochma die Traceroute von der Leitung unter uns.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dot (30. November 2009)

Die Leitung laeuft ueber das Arcor Netz. Hast ja ein sehr nettest Problem


----------



## rytme (30. November 2009)

Ja hat mich auch schon gewundert, ist aber genauso zu 100% 1&1 
Ich denke ich werd mal nen ernsthaftes Wörtchen mit den Jungs reden müssen ^^

Edit: Support Mail ist raus, ma schaun was die sagen!


----------



## dot (30. November 2009)

Vermutlich 
6000: ADSL
16000: ADSL2

Andere Technik an eine anderen Infrastruktur angeklemmt  Vorausgesetzt das sieht immer so aus.


----------



## rytme (14. Dezember 2009)

So heut angerufen, der Kerl hatte ma wieder nit so den richtigen Plan, und musste erstma mit seinem Kollegen brabbeln, während ich mir Crazy von Gnarls Barkley durfte. Joa der hatte dann noch die tolle Idee, dass es an einem zu hohen Signalrauschabstand liegen kann, da dieser bei 13k wohl niedriger ist haben sie nun testweise meine Leitung auf 13k runtergestuft in der Hoffnung der Ping würde besser...

Tjoa nu hab ich nen 100er Ping zu Google, es ist also genau das Gegenteil erreicht worden...


----------

